# Daisy is going to the groomers tomorrow!!!!!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well, the time has come and I am not going to back out of it this time 

The only problem is her seperation issues have started up again and I am concerned about leaving her for such a long time. I have been advised that it is common for dogs with seperation issues to have a relapse after a holiday period I am just desperately hoping that this is a temporary blip but we have been reccomended to go to my vet for further assessment. 

So anyway...the groomer! I was going to have her claws, ears and face done and maybe a scissor cut to tidy up her coat but in light of her issues resurfacing I am thinking about missing out the coat trim and going for the essentials.

I expect you will think I am wimping out  but I am thinking that considering everything it might be better to get her done in two sessions. I don't want this to be a negative experience for her.

What are you thoughts?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

If you think it will negatively impact her to be there longer then I would probably do it in two stages  But good luck with the trim if you do go ahead with it!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Are you going to stay with her? We have Billy booked in for Friday and they have said we are welcome to stay and watch. 
H x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Two stages might be good for both of you! I know how I felt the first time pepper had the groomer, I was quite scared and not sure what to expect but it was fine, I was reassured and pepper got to know that she was a nice lady who loves dogs. So when it came to a major trim we were both confident and trusted her. We are lucky that she comes to our house so pepper is already comfortable in her surroundings so maybe for daisy a couple of short visits just for the essentials could get her accustomed to it.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

If you trust the groomer, commit!
Leave her but with strict instructions that if the separation is too great that they call you. 
It can also be a great place for your dog to have a relaxing time, playing and not stressing about you. Positive training. 
Little and often is the key. So if you only want a short trip, make it a short visit for her. 
But you must remain calm, they know!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. 



Happyad said:


> If you trust the groomer, commit!
> Leave her but with strict instructions that if the separation is too great that they call you.
> It can also be a great place for your dog to have a relaxing time, playing and not stressing about you. Positive training.
> Little and often is the key. So if you only want a short trip, make it a short visit for her.
> But you must remain calm, they know!


I will be calm.. honest! I am very practical, there are certain things like her claws that need doing and I can't do them, so the visit is needed  

I would love to say that I trust her but it is the first time I have used her. She is used by a lot of dog owners locally and a friend of mine has said she is lovely. She seemed fine on the phone and I explained that I was not after a 'big' trim but an MOT. I am going to write down exactly what I want though. I hope this doesn't make me seem bossy but I thought it might be a good idea as it is her first visit?

I am tempted to maybe do half now and then make another appointment for next week for the trim. I will see what the groomer says in the morning. I don't know, it is all new to me and it is just unfortunate that the timing of the appointment has happened just as her issues have restarted. It would be awful if we went for the full session and it put her off going again so we shall see. 

Have you ever had dogs to groom with these kind of issues?


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

re the cut - MAKE SURE THE GROOMER KNOWS EXACTLY WHAT YOU WANT DOING TO YOUR DOG ..... sorry to shout but I haven't met or heard of a groomer yet that doesn`t know better than the dogs owner what a cockerpoo should look like.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sarah, have you tried her on anything when she has these episodes? Or for new situations like the groomers......
Some non-'drug' options are:
DAP (now Adaptil) can be very good for some dogs to help them to relax in these situations and is available in a collar form.
Zylkene is useful for some dogs to help them adapt to situations better and be more responsive to behaviour modification.
Kalmaid increases the seratonin levels- gives more feel good feelings and works very quickly (within 90mins)

Dap and zylkene would have to be used for a week or so before trying something like the groomers but kalmaid can be used that morning.
Kalmaid can also be used as a one off, or daily if going through a 'bad spell'.
All of the above products are 'natural' so available online with no prescription.
Also bachs rescue remedy is good for you if you get nervous!! 
Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Sarah, have you tried her on anything when she has these episodes? Or for new situations like the groomers......
> Some non-'drug' options are:
> DAP (now Adaptil) can be very good for some dogs to help them to relax in these situations and is available in a collar form.
> Zylkene is useful for some dogs to help them adapt to situations better and be more responsive to behaviour modification.
> ...


Thank you.

I have used a DAP diffuser with Daisy since getting her at the beginning of August. It ran out at the beginning of december and I made the decision to not get a refill as she had been so settled for quite a period of time. She was so settled over the Christmas holidays, we were able to lie in until 9am and we even left her for four hours on New Years Eve. She actually ate her dinner while we were out which she would never have done previously due to her stress levels. The change came since the children went back to school. 

I have chatted with a behaviourist today who says that after holidays are a time when dogs often relapse with seperation issues and that although the DAP diffuser ran out over a month ago this could still have had an effect.

I have already bought a refill but I know that this may take quite a while to have any impact again. I was also going to speak to the vet this time on her advice. 

I previously tried a calmative (not zyclene) but it upset her tummy so I stopped it. I haven't tried the ones you mentioned though.

I think the key for tomorrow is to keep it brief and then try kalmaid for the next session depending on how tomorrow goes and how her behaviour changes over the next couple of weeks.

The problem is, her problems were dismissed previously by trainers and behaviourists as she was just over five months old when I got her. I had to come up with my own plan based on a great thread on a different forum and doing what was also practical for me. Thankfully it worked but you can imagine how awful it feels to see her back in this state again.

Last night when I put her to bed she was trying to get out of her crate, digging, panting and chewing her bed. This morning when I came down she had been panting and drooling. we haven't been at this stage since the end of September time  It feels like going back to the beginning.

Paul, I don't want to offend any groomers but that is why I thought I would write it down. I have seen too many dogs come back from groomers with shorter coats than the owners wanted but I do know from owners on here there are also good ones out there. I am very protective of Daisy's coat, I have spent alot of time trying to keep it in good condition so I will let her know in the nicest way possible that it is not to be cut short!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow, you will do what you think is the right thing for Daisy.

x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sarah it goes without saying how much I admire you with what you have done with Daisy and you also know that she is my second favourite Poo (Beau being the first) so if you feel that going twice is in the best interest of Daisy then this is what you should do - you know her better than anyone as you are the one who has spent nights sleeping on the floor etc to get her where she is today! I too know how many "bad" grooomers there are out there and although we have taken the decision to groom Beau ourselves I do have a very good groomer (used to groom our Cavvie after a few terrible cuts by previous groomers) who is against any sort of shaving etc and listens to her clients plus she also advises against anything that is against what the breed of any dog should look like but having said this she will do what her client asks and if they want a shaved dog she will do it! Beau can be quite anxious since she got so ill after being spayed and we are finally getting to a place where she has started to settle down a bit and I certainly wouldn't let her be upset for the sake of being groomed! Daisy will be fine but as with a child you know her best and again as with a child you know how their fur/hair should be cut and have the right to express what you want and if this is over days/weeks/months etc that is your prerogative! Good luck and do what YOU want and what you feel Daisy needs  x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Honestly there are loads of dogs out there who arrive with issues. 
Our role is to make each visit great so then next one is better. Some dogs are quick to relax and chill whereas others it takes more visits. 
Every dog, owner and set of requirements are different. 

And please please make sure u r bossy, it's better to be clear. 

From a groomer perspective, we only struggle when the owner doesn't understand what we need to do. 
Ie some dogs take to having matts brushed out absolutely fine and some hate it and it stresses them. 
People bring in a photo of what they want and it may take several grooms to get to that. But once achieved and with maintenance it makes all parties happy. 
If your friends have recommended the groomer that's a great start.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Take her to groomers and have what's needed to be done. Explain about your concerns. Any good groomer will contact you if there is a problem. 

As you know Monty suffers with SA. We took him for his first groom when he was about 18 months ( maybe even older) and left him there. He was good as gold and loved it. We now use a different groomer and he loves going- well they both do.

Sometimes they behave/react differently with strangers and you may be worrying for nothing.

Just talk beforehand to groomer- sure it will be fine. Worst case scenario is that she would only be able to do a little and call you to collect and rebook for another time.

I have only met Daisy the once but to me she seemed a very chilled out dog- try not to worry- sure she will be fine


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck Sarah. Sorry to hear the lovely Daisy has taken a step backwards.
It must be so frustrating for you. Let's hope it's just a short term temporary blip.
Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max is booked in for tomorrow, I can't wait to get him all spruced up as he looks a mess! The groomer I have found has a mobile van, so will park outside my house. It will be nice to know they are near by in case there is a problem.

Good luck for today xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well....she is still there! I am sat having lunch with the kids at the moment so just popped on!

I was with the groomer for nearly an hour when I dropped her off! We were just chatting and hopefully somewhere in the chat I got across what I wanted but just incase I left her with a written note!

Daisy was quite chilled out in there and like most people was surprised by my description of her behaviour. Daisy seemed to like her though and I haven't been called so it must be going ok.

I did say that even if she told me I needed to do more work on her coat I would rather be told and learn than have it all chopped off so we shall see what the result is! I will post some later but they have to be with my phone as I have lost my camera lead!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am sure Daisy will be beautiful.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Leaving now....Karen I think she will be fluffy!  x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Leaving now....Karen I think she will be fluffy!  x


looking forward to seeing how the fabulous Miss Daisy got on


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Finger crossed for you.... if she has chopped off too much of Daisy's lovely coat she will have me to answer to..LOL


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well Daisy was fine although just wants to flop around sleeping now although that is quiet normal for her! 

The result is ok. The groomer listened to everything I said and also said that she only found a couple of matts on Daisy so whatever I was doing was working fine! Phew! 

What I have learnt today and I would reccomend to all other owners going to the groomer is BE SPECIFIC! I did not mention Daisy's face other than to trim around her eyes but unfortunately she took too much from the top of Daisy's head leaving her with no fringe  I also asked for her feet to be trimmed but again didn't specify by how much so we have cute little poodle feet 

Overall it is fine though, I still would prefer to groom her myself but it has been a good experience and at least I know that I have a groomer nearby who will do what I need.

Here are the pics.......

Daisy at the weekend pre groom...










and post groom piccies....

Daisy looking sad


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

awww, Daisy is super cute! i just want to cuddle her. 
Your last post about your experience to day made me laugh so much. We had the same experience last week! Cider's hair on his head is way too short compared to the rest and his lovely bear paws turned into little ballerina tipptoes, lol...at least we know it'll grow again. And the main thing is that the dogs haven't freaked out  Take a look at cider if you want on the cockerpoo photos, I don't know how to add photos in a normal thread


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks fab- much better she hasn't taken much off at all-Daisy looks super.

Her face is great as you can see her eyes. I do like the eyes to be seen.

She does not have poodle trotters ( as I call them) at all.Monty gets those because I keep forgetting to remind her to leave them more rounded, but they soon grow.

To be honest they do have to think about balance. I made a mistake once asking another groomer to leave his tail and it looked so wrong- all out of proportion.


She looks lovely and I told you it would be fine.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Daisy looks great. I love the first two 'after' photos where Daisy is clearly not playing 'pose with a new haircut'! 
Glad it all went well for you both.
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> She looks fab- much better she hasn't taken much off at all-Daisy looks super.
> 
> Her face is great as you can see her eyes. I do like the eyes to be seen.
> 
> ...


I agree about the balance but because her body is so big and fluffy her head now looks too small!  Poor Daisy! xx


----------



## mand123green (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah Daisy looks gorgeous, and she's still all lovely and shaggy coated  x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

So glad it went well. Daisy looks lovely but most importantly she wasn't upset so it was a worthwhile lesson too


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sarah she looks fab- it's just might take you a while to get use to it that's all.

Her head doesn't look too small- I think she look cute.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Pepster said:


> So glad it went well. Daisy looks lovely but most importantly she wasn't upset so it was a worthwhile lesson too


Yes that was good news, I am pleased it went well. 



M&M's mummy said:


> Sarah she looks fab- it's just might take you a while to get use to it that's all.
> 
> Her head doesn't look too small- I think she look cute.


Hmmmmm......  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Aah, Daisy still has her luscious coat...I do know what you mean about the face tho, when I did the grooming course the instructor did Betty's face. She cut 
the curls off the op of her nose exposing her eyes ( hard to describe)..it made
har face look bald somehow and I really didn't like it very much. I much prefer a 
fluffy face with a fringe. It does grow tho and Daisy still looks lovely. Glad you both survived the experience


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Annabel came home and said 'Whats happened to her face??'

It is not too bad and it will grow like you say Colin  

I wonder if it feels different for her? Maybe she is walking around thinking 'I can see!'


----------



## axl the cockerpoo (Sep 29, 2010)

hate to say it - "told you so" still a good looking dog mind


just what is it with groomers?







I think they are breed snobs!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> She looks fab- much better she hasn't taken much off at all-Daisy looks super.
> 
> Her face is great as you can see her eyes. I do like the eyes to be seen.
> 
> ...


I agree with Shirley they have done a fab job and Daisy looks gorgeous. They have to make it look even and also there is the balance between cutting her so she looks exactly how you want her, but then it grows too long so quickly.

I think they've done a fab job and she looks lovely.

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

axl the cockerpoo said:


> hate to say it - "told you so" still a good looking dog mind
> 
> 
> just what is it with groomers?
> ...



I don't think so but both groomers I spoke to seemed to presume that all Cockapoo owners want it all chopped off because it is too hard to maintain. I felt with both that I had to really convince them that I had worked on her coat. When I told the first groomer that I was keeping on top of the matts she said 'yes, everyone says that'. I cancelled that appointment! 

Todays groomer has a few Cockapoos but they are all kept short so maybe she doesn't have the experience of styling one with a longer coat?



JulesB said:


> I agree with Shirley they have done a fab job and Daisy looks gorgeous. They have to make it look even and also there is the balance between cutting her so she looks exactly how you want her, but then it grows too long so quickly.
> 
> I think they've done a fab job and she looks lovely.
> 
> x


Thank you Jules  xx

In the pictures it doesn't look too bad but in the flesh you can see what I mean more. 

I might try a different one next time but it wont be until the summer when the weather gets warmer. I will maintain it myself and you never know I might even get confident enough to do it all myself by then!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Daisy still looks lovely and at least the groomer listened to the fact you didn't want a lot cut off her body. The bits you don't like will grow in no time. Still my second favourite Poo  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Ali and also for your kind words earlier in the thread.  I am glad she is still your no.2 favourite poo! 

She is still my Daisy no matter what her fringe or lack of it looks like 

Just about to put her to bed and hoping for a better night tonight although I think wishful thinking at this stage!

xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you  Sleep well x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm just catching up on your thread and i'm so glad it had a happy ending! I jut wanted to say that I find that I always think groomers have gone too short on the head and face, but it's amazing how quickly you get used to it. Having cut Rosie's hair myself recently I was just thinking this evening that I should have gone shorter on her head as it looks too long already! Hope you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Aw she still looks beautiful, they have done a really good job.

I know you like the nose curls but it really is much better to reveal her eyes - makes her much easier for other dogs to read as well as easier for her to see.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree you want to be able to see her lovely eyes! I think she looks lovely  & you must have done well with her coat! It's still lovely & long!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Ashy what a gorgeous girl, she looks exhausted after her pamper.

Well done you for being brave I know it not easy I was so worried when I took Cara in case she came back with the poo equivalent of a basin cut or bald.

Xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think she looks gorgeous she still has a long coat and if shes anything like Buddy the head hair grows very very fast so dont worry (though i think her face looks really nice),i'd def stick with your groomer the more times she goes the more the groomer will know how you like her .dx


----------

